# Buckeye Burl



## woodwinch (Feb 25, 2013)

This California Buckeye burl runs from top to bottom. One of more than 300 that I plan on logging this year.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

Drool!!!!!:wacko1::hookup:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah - dont forget us spinner addicts here. :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe Scott and I could split it!

Seriously, if you've got a bunch of trees like this that you're looking to sell, you might give Mike Smith a shout... He's probably in Oregon this time of year, and he's been known to dip down into California for buckeye burls and whole logs. You can email him through this site.

If you two hook up, I might be able to talk him out of a big chunk when he's headed back home this summer.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

I really like it when they grow sideways like that. So much easier to cut.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 25, 2013)

post some pics of what may be for sale. I have interest in some. Thanks, Dave


----------



## TimR (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh yea...I'm also interested in any you put up for sale on the site.[/quote]


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Feb 25, 2013)

count me in on some of that!
you're a brisk drive down the road :wacko1:


----------



## woodwinch (Feb 26, 2013)

As soon as I have wood in yard I will post pics 
Thank you for the interest


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 1, 2013)

Cliff, you are selling whole burls or "bigger " chunks at 1.35 per lb ? What is minimum size for the 1.35 lb price ? I will be down that way at the end of March and might be interested . Thanks


----------



## woodwinch (Mar 20, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Cliff, you are selling whole burls or "bigger " chunks at 1.35 per lb ? What is minimum size for the 1.35 lb price ? I will be down that way at the end of March and might be interested . Thanks



Minimum weight is 25 pounds on blocks at 1.35


----------

